# Waiting for Spring!



## kathyt (Feb 23, 2014)

This was taken with a Fujifilm X-Pro 1. I really like mirror less, and I am getting ready to purchase my first one.  They have quite the learning curve if you are used to dSlr's and BBF, but I am getting the hang of it.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 23, 2014)

well, I have enjoyed the occasional Big Beautiful Female in my time, but I hardly see how they relate to photography...or do you partake as well?


----------



## kathyt (Feb 23, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> well, I have enjoyed the occasional Big Beautiful Female in my time, but I hardly see how they relate to photography...or do you partake as well?


Back button focus Pix! Get your head out of the gutter!


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 23, 2014)

kathyt said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > well, I have enjoyed the occasional Big Beautiful Female in my time, but I hardly see how they relate to photography...or do you partake as well?
> ...



ooooooh. yes well, that does make more sense now.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2014)

*








*(Kay-Thor: now with longer, thicker, fuller, glossier hair!)


----------



## kathyt (Feb 23, 2014)

Derrel said:


> View attachment 67412*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for updating my hair in my toons Derrel!


----------



## jenko (Feb 24, 2014)

I am waiting for spring too, Kathy! 

Really like this shot. It is quietly dramatic.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 24, 2014)

You can still use back button focus with mirrorless.  It is just an electronic viewfinder.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 24, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> You can still use back button focus with mirrorless.  It is just an electronic viewfinder.


I just don't know what the heck I am doing with it yet Robin. It is my second shooters. I am just using it for a week to see if it something I would like to invest in.


----------



## charlie76 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ooooo I like...really interesting shot. But I kinda wanna reach through my screen and grab the kids right hand and move it up and right to match the other one!!!! Asymmetry in images like this make me a little...nuts!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 24, 2014)

charlie76 said:


> Ooooo I like...really interesting shot. But I kinda wanna reach through my screen and grab the kids right hand and move it up and right to match the other one!!!! Asymmetry in images like this make me a little...nuts!



How do you feel about folks or animals with different coloured eyes?


----------



## charlie76 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> How do you feel about folks or animals with different coloured eyes?



Ah very good!!! Well I suppose I might unknowingly tilt my head while talking to them until I fell over? You got me there


----------



## kathyt (Feb 24, 2014)

charlie76 said:


> Ooooo I like...really interesting shot. But I kinda wanna reach through my screen and grab the kids right hand and move it up and right to match the other one!!!! Asymmetry in images like this make me a little...nuts!


Very fascinating observation. Makes me think though. I like that.


----------



## runnah (Feb 24, 2014)

Why switch? The bulk?


----------



## kathyt (Feb 24, 2014)

I am not switching. I am expanding my horizons.


----------

